# Urgent transport needed from Leicestershire - Cheshire TONIGHT!



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport 
Contact/Rescue Organisation: Ragdoll re home group
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? the rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place? have to check with your company 
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?
Are fuel costs are available? Yes rescue will pay petrol costs

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1 
Type/Breed: ragdoll
Name(s): not known
Sex: male
Age(s): un known poss 5 yrs
Colours: unknown
Neutered:unknown
Vaccinated: not known 
Any known medical issues: unknown
Any known behavioural Issues:unknown

Any other information:Needs to be out ASAP Tonight if possible this is a delicate situation which we will explain to person collecting him. This cat is in great danger, rescue is willing to pay petrol costs to get this raggie to safety

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Leicestershire 
Location End: County & Postcode Cheshire

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Leicestershire, UK to Cheshire, UK - Google Maps

If you can help please email me at 
[email protected] or answer on the thread on our site by clicking on the following link View topic - Leicestershire - Cheshire TONIGHT! • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This raggie is now safe and will be on to his rescue placement 2morrow thanks to Caroline(hugs)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I thought this cat was supposed to be in great danger. It seems now that all he was in danger of was being used as a stud cat 

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

That isn't the only thing we were told about this cat, I am not at liberty to discuss the full reasons behind this case you are best to speak to the rescue dealing with this cat in the first place, but I can say it wasn't just because he was being used as a stud


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Fair enough. 

I would be rather alarmed, to say the least, if I were to advertise an entire cat for a new home (regardless of what others might think about that) and find that someone regarded the cat as being in terrible danger just because I was prepared to let another breeder have it. When I needed to buy in some new breeding stock three or four years ago I bought two entire adults, GCCF active register and all paperwork in place, and I can assure you they were not at any time in any danger. To me, "great danger" implies something like the owner's boyfriend threatening to feed the cat to the pitbull unless it is picked up tonight.

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Like I said the reason for helping this cat was not just because he was a stud cat and I think he was in danger and that is all I am going to say.


----------

